

Minimal GitHub Dashboard - telemachos
http://github.com/gilesbowkett/minimal-github-dashboard

======
telemachos
As an example here's the author's own Github page, viewed through this
dashboard:

<http://minimal-github.gilesb.com/gilesbowkett>

